# Zoo Med Reptile Lighting Seminar



## Amazing Amazon (Nov 19, 2015)

Amazing Amazon will be hosting a special night on the 8th December with special guest Shane Bagnall (Director of Research and Development for ZooMed Laboratories) presenting a talk on ZooMed lighting and heating for reptiles. Venue will be at a location in Glen Waverley (TBA). There are strictly limited numbers so you must email us if you want to book your space for this free seminar. ([email protected]). It will be very informative with great specials available on ZooMed products at the venue.
Shane Bagnall is the nephew of Gary Bagnall (Director and founder of ZooMed); he studied herpetology at San Diego State University and is a biologist/engineer who formerly worked at the prestigious Salk Institute in San Diego. Shane has worked with some of the best UV engineers in the world. We are privileged to have Shane, with his extensive experience in the reptile field, make the trip from the USA to come and visit us.


----------

